# Bacon wrapped meatloaf stuffed with cheese



## sw2geeks (Sep 10, 2012)

Fixed my favorite meatloaf last weekend. Bacon wrapped meatloaf stuffed with cheese. I used a bacon weave to wrap the meatloaf. If you have not tried making a weave it is pretty easy. I does a real good job of trapping in all the moister and flavor, making for a juicy meatloaf.

Here are some pics.





















Fold alternating slices of bacon in half length wise, then lay a slice of bacon across the alternating slices of bacon next to the fold.





Just keep repeating.































Recipe and more detailed instructions here.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 10, 2012)

Now I have to go get some lunch so I can stop drooling. That looks GREAT. Really helpful WIP, too!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## bieniek (Sep 10, 2012)

real food. 

beautiful.


----------



## Carl (Sep 10, 2012)

Love that.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't care for meatloaf....but that is gorgeous. :thumbsup2:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 10, 2012)

Well Done Geek. I'm inspired now!


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Sep 10, 2012)

loving the bacon weave!


----------



## DWSmith (Sep 10, 2012)

*WOW!* I'm going to do that this week for sure.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 10, 2012)

I can see epidemiologists scratching their heads, trying to explain an unexpected surge of cardiovascular events in a heterogeneous group of individuals who seem to have nothing in common except a tendency to hoard kitchen knives  But it sure does look good. Calls for mashed potatoes, gravy and green beans.

Stefan


----------



## Carl (Sep 10, 2012)

Chances are we have more in common than just kitchen knives...


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2012)

It's like a meatloaf fatty, I love it!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you bake it or put it on the grill?


----------



## Deckhand (Sep 10, 2012)

That looks like a BBQ trick I had seen, but never with meatloaf. Slathered with gravy and mashed potatoes. Yum. May need to try this one. Quite inspirational.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Did you bake it or put it on the grill?



Fixed it up on the grill. I think there is a picture of it on the grill it the story I linked too at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 10, 2012)

Missed the link. Thanks for pointing it out--I MUST try this one!


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 10, 2012)

I can see that in a sandgwhich!!!


----------



## heirkb (Sep 10, 2012)

That's what I was gonna say.


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 13, 2012)

That looks sooooo good I need to try it.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice, I had to cook for the staff cafe and was given a bunch of ground beef, bison and venison. Cooked off some onion, got a nice dry spice blend going. and Wrapped it all in bacon


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 14, 2012)

That looks really good - I can see it as a fresh canvas with different core ingredients.


----------



## JasonD (Sep 14, 2012)

Tried out my own bacon wrapped meatloaf on the grill... I'm not usually that into meatloaf but it was damn tasty if I do say so myself. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 16, 2012)

You are an artist sir, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2012)

Well played! yum/


----------



## Customfan (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks sooo good! I might just have to try this one! Thanks... :happymug:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2012)

hmmm bacon... maybe you can also put msg furikake (sprinkles) on top...  !


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 17, 2012)

Mm Mmmm Good! 

That looks incredible, I gota try something like this SOON!


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 18, 2012)

JasonD said:


> Tried out my own bacon wrapped meatloaf on the grill... I'm not usually that into meatloaf but it was damn tasty if I do say so myself. Thanks for the great idea!



Great! Glad you liked it! How did your weave turn out?


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

wow. bacon, wow


----------

